# a good 12 gauge load?



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

ive used both 3.5" 00B and 3.5"BB steel.... but i dont like steel BB, it looses too much speed/energy/penetration after 30 yds... and buckshot is a little on the gruesome side.....

i also dont want to spend the $$$$ on dead coyote.....

what are you guys using.. and what works?
and what works thats inexpensive?
or are the two incompatible...

ps... i want to make shots that will at least slow em down dramatically out to 45-50 yds....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You are you go hunt with a shotgun use dead yote. I have shot some of the cheaper stuff and its worthless. I know it costs alot, but I would rather be safe and know I have a good load in, then have the cheap stuff. PM me if youn want to know more.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

last summer i patterened my shotgun. I found in my Browning BPS that Dead Coyote T shot with a Carlson's Dead Coyote Choke patterened better out of about 5 combinations of loads/chokes.

Yeah, it is expensive, but if 3 dollars for a shot means a killed coyote, especially if I am on an overnight trip out west, that 3 dollar shell is worth it more than a cheap shell and a coyote that gets away.


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Plain old remington or federal number 4 buck shot lead works well for me. I have a hard time seeing spending $3 a shell, if there not tipping over your shooting to far and should be using the rifle. How much more bang do you get for those two extra bucks? I guess if i have some extra money laying around Ill have to give them a try from the looks of what you guys are saying. Anyone ever try some of those turkey loads, boy from the kick of these federals I bought last time with the long wads, I would think they would get the job done.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

3" copper plated buffered BB kills em dead with a turkey choke. Im a firm believer in more pellets vs. bigger pellets for everything, coyotes, ducks, geese, etc etc. The BB will lose some penetrating power, but there four times as many pellets available in this load compared to buckshot. Put the bead on their face and touch her off.

3" 4 buck would be my second choice. Dead coyotes stuff is supposedly good, but to expensive.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

so not a lot of people in agreement!!!!

wow....i wish the responces were more unanimous...

ill try some 4 buck tomorrow, on some plywood, and check its penetration.
if i dont like its pattern/pen. ill go to the dead coyote.

thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just a second there.

If you want more punch on the 4 buck go with Remington shells.

2nd choice is Winchester
3rd choice is Federal

A test was run with 4 buck on car bodies. The federal 3" dented the sheet metal, the Winchester put holes in the door skin and the Remington shot completely through the car door. I don't remember range that it was tested, I'm guessing around the 35yd mark.

I've shot a lot of coyotes with both 4 buck and coated BB. They are all very deadly, but I'd take the copper coated lead BB over the 4 buck any day.

Here's the rotten thing, Winchester and Federal are no longer making 2 3/4" or 3" lead BB any longer. I don't have any information on Remington making lead BB.

Velocity
2 3/4' 4B Remington 1325fps
3" 4B Remington 1225fps
2 3/4" 4B Winchester 1325fps
3" 4B Winchester 1210fps
2 3/4" 4B Federal 27 pellet 1325fps
2 3/4" 4B Federal 34 pellet 1250fps
3" 4B Federal 1210fps

I know these velocities are all in the same ball park so I don't know how they did the penetration test and ruled Remington the best.

Speed kills, I pick the round with the faster speed, I'll almost always pick the 2 3/4" round over the 3" just because of velocity. Speed Kills!

xdeano


----------



## rookieshooter (Oct 28, 2008)

WIdawg22 said:


> Anyone ever try some of those turkey loads, boy from the kick of these federals I bought last time with the long wads, I would think they would get the job done.


Here you go, killed a few weeks ago while calling to some turkeys that were about to fly off the roost into the lurking jaws of this fellow as two of them were sneaking in.
But a load of #4 did him in. Dropped in his tracks. Winchester 3" Turkey load coupled with a Remington Turkey choke. Killed another one the week before while Turkey hunting. Also in he Spring Turkey season I've killed them coming to my Turkey calls. All done in with the same load. Now I did let them come in close.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i use remington 3" #2 shot. But thats only when my shots aren't gonna be past 40 yards :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> Here's the rotten thing, Winchester and Federal are no longer making 2 3/4" or 3" lead BB any longer. I don't have any information on Remington making lead BB.
> 
> xdeano


Are you sure? I just picked up two boxed of federal copper plated BB this weekend for, get this.......$14.99 a box! :jammin: :jammin: 
They could have been old stock though.

I will admit, their darn hard to come by, and usually over $20 a box when ive seen em the last few years.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yep, both Fed and Win have discontinued the lead BB, you can still get it in steel. I've talked personally with both companies about it. I haven't talked with Rem, I do see that rem has some shells in 2 3/4 and 3" BB in their Express extra long range box. Something I'd have to call about.

barebackjack, buy up as much of that BB in lead that you can. 15 a box is pretty dang good. they probably are old stock.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Well than,

anybody got any 12 gauge 3" copper-plated buffered BB they want to get rid of? Im in the market.


----------



## rookieshooter (Oct 28, 2008)

If I remember correctly back in my goose hunting days when I used to live in Md. I reloaded my own Copper plated buffered BBs. Here is the part I'm not %100 sure of, and that is the powder weight. I know I used Blue Dot and I'm thinking it was 35 grains. It was an awesome load.
Any body know if they still sell that size shot? I really would like to reload some more just to keep a few in my shell vest.
Now this was in a 2 and 3/4" shell loaded up to the safe limits of powder and shot weight. I even may have went one weight charge of shot down from max to give me more velocity. In other words instead of 2 oz i went with 1 and 7/8" of shot. Coupled with the right choke it really reached up there.


----------

